# Help with outdoor abandoned kitty



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I set up a home base and brought Buddha into the house but Mia saw her and was terrified even though she was in a safe room. Liytte Mia ran under the bed, vomited and wouldn't come out for over an hour so I had to put Buddha outside. I put out a box with some towels so she'd have somewhere to sleep in the cold but she isn't using it.

Any idea how to keep her warm outside?

The shelter I called on Friday said "Nope, we're all filled. More cats are being returned that are going out". All the other no-kill shelters are closed for the holiday. It'll drop to the 30's tonight. 

She's eating like a horse and is an absolute doll. When I picked her up to bring her inside she started purring and kneeding gently on my shoulder. When I brought her in she paniced and squirmed but she didn't claw or bite. She just gave tiny little *meeps*

Breakfast this morning.










Dinner last night. What a fluffy tail.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

More info and pics are in the thread I'm being stalked by a cat


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

here are the shelter options i provide for my feral colony http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/150156-shelter-smokey-part-2-a.html

keep in mind that i am in new england so 30 degrees is our normal daytime high this time of year. you could realistically just use the tub style house with much less insulation for your climate but don't forgo the straw. from start to finish it takes not even a hour to make one, even less if you use less insulation than the ones i make.


to try to get her to at least check out a shelter sprinkle a small amount of catnip in a trail that leads inside the shelter.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you have a garage. If so you could take her in and put the box and food in there. Try taking her in occasionally. I'm sure Mia will warm up given a little time.

By the way, she is beautiful!


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

The outside and inside (garage) houses I made for Midnight, the wild cat, were made from cardboard boxes. If you don't have one the proper size (shouldn't be much bigger than the cat with included bedding), you can get one at an office supply store. I then got a sheet of rigid foam insulation and covered the whole box, an outside and inside layer on the bottom. Tape the seams and cover the whole thing with a plastic garbage bag to make it air and water tight. Entry hole about 8" square, depending on the cat (smaller the better). Carpet remnant on the floor and fleece scraps for them to make a "nest". When I made the first one for Midnight, I was wondering how I would entice him to use it. I put it on the ground and before I could slide it under the porch, he went in it.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks, I'm off to Walmart and Home Depot maybe for the straw and insulation.

I already use this something similar as litter boxes. My Vet uses them and recommended them to me.

I've left my garage door partly openned and tried feeding her there, she's in front of my garage in the "Dinner" pic but she won't go into my garage. Maybe there's too much activity out front. She likes to hang out in back. 

I'm also going to put some straw and insulation in the spot I've seen her come out of. I have some old panneld from a pool solar heater leaning up against the fence and she's been hanging out in there. I'll put some insulation and straw in there too.

This was my original attempt at a warm spot for her that she didn't use.










One morning I found her curled up in the leaves just to the left of it but it looks like she mostly hamgs out behind the old pool solar panels I left against the fence. She may like that because she has a few escape routes. I'll also put some insulation and straw in there.










When she saw me looking at her spot she came running in from the front


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Very sweet, attentive cat to be abandoned










Mia having an anxiety atack when she say me with Buddha. Anyone who has a Siamese can imagine the whinning, I feel sick noises she was making.

Not the chambered paw, ready to run. 











I'm pretty sure Fay would have a heart attack if I brought Buddha in again.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Buddha wants to be friends but Fay is making nasty faces and growling


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Buddha will have a shelter that Al Gore would approve of. Solar Heated. I have a massive solar blanket for the pool that I can't use because it's not safe with cats around the pool.

Winter Shelters
"What a stroke of genius! *Debbie Peterson* of the Chicagoland Stray Cat Coalition uses *solar pool covers/blankets* to keep her ferals warm during winter. Solar pool covers are used to attract and retain heat from the sun, to keep water in swimming pools warm. Debbie saw them as a way to upgrade her feral cat houses to solar energy! On a 10°F/-12°C night the temperature inside could easily reach 70°F/21°C! Torn but usable solar pool covers can be found curbside on suburban garbage pick-up days. Purchased new, prices vary based on construction and thickness. A 15 mil premium-grade 12' round blanket costs $32. Cut them with standard household scissors. Drape one over your feral cat house silver-side down, and the purring will start. *Aim for full exposure to the south. *Check the temperature until you know how much heat is generated; it may become too warm inside on milder days! Consider setting up a solar feeding station a distance from the sleeping area. "

Fay being too dangerous near the pool cover last summer.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm a little different - I expect my kids and pets to adapt to each other. I know there is a period of adjustment, but it always has worked out. 
I had three dogs when we added Zoey to the mix. I kept them separated when we weren't home (I had BIG dogs), but I knew I was okay the day that I told the dogs to go their room and Zoey beat them in there. Adding Talley and Harper (my daughter's cat) was easier because they were kittens. Harper comes and goes as my daughter is now traveling for her job.

And right now, I am dog sitting for my son and his girlfriend's dogs. The cats stay away from them most of the time, as the dogs really, really want to play with them. If the dogs were going to live here, they would learn that the cats won't play and the cats will relax more.

I'm one of the crazy old ladies who talk to the pets and tell them what is going on. It seems to help too.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Did you look in the feral cat section in the stickies that has
info on cat shelters? Theres one I found that utilizes 
the solar pool covers too.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

BTW Buddha is a looker! Is he/she fixed?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Buddha is a she. I glanced respectfully and couldn't see any external genitalia.

Before this she was out fairly often, an escape artist. Rescue people tell me that if she weren't fixed she'd be pregnant by now. She's never acted like she's in heat.

As of last night she as a double insulated rubber maid based feral cat shelter. The solar panels aren't on yet because that could make it uncomfortable warm. It was 80 during the day yesterday, 65 today. It'll be in the mid 30s tonight. 

She sat by me while I enlarged the openning and then I put some dry food inside so she had to go halfway in to get it, she's knows where the warm is.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Dave you are such a good person to care about Buddha so much.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

What a wonderful person you are to make sure this kitty is warm during the winter months. Hopefully both cats will eventually get used to each other and get along. Bless you!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Test


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Test 2


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Short story. I found a rescue/foster to take her. I fell in love with her when she escaped the carrier in my car and sat on my shoulder and dash on the drive. Then when I say her go in the cage I said. No, nevermid. I'm keeping her.

She's in her safe room now. She's a **** of a door darter. She just about broke my nose with head butts, she's eaten a can and a half of food and used her litter box. Many full arm from the shoulder biscuits were made as she fell asleep on my arm on the floor.

Now I have to pay attention to my other two girls. One's on my lap now.

Oh Bunny. I have 3 cats


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations. Buddha is lovely. Good luck!


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

If the arent the type to actually fight, then they *will* get used to each other. If one is inclined to fight when scared, then you have to go much slower.

My older cat is a run but never fight cat, but the stray we adopted had some modest inclination to fight initially. We read the introduction tips, but its not really as easy as it sounds, particularly if you have young kids (who invite other young kids to play) that open doors to what are supposed to be the safe areas. We had a real hard time and almost had to give up. Nothing worked great, although I think the "stair" therapy we did helped. When the kids went to bed, the wife would give one cat treats at the bottom of the stairs while I gave the other treats at the top, holding them to make sure they didnt get closer/attack. We didnt force it, did just a few minutes a night at first. Eventually, we were able to let them get closer, and it somehow worked out even though it didnt seem like it would.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> Short story. I found a rescue/foster to take her. I fell in love with her when she escaped the carrier in my car and sat on my shoulder and dash on the drive. Then when I say her go in the cage I said. No, nevermid. I'm keeping her.


Wow, what a love test for both of you. Like they say "If you love something, set it free. If it comes back, it's yours..."


----------

